# Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Oktober 2018)

*Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*


----------



## drstoecker (12. Oktober 2018)

*Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Krass, der Film gehörten zu den schlimmsten aus meiner Kindheit!


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Muß mir erstmal das "Es" Remake angucken. Das soll ja ganz gut sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Anders als bei "Es" wird es hier sehr schwer das Original - neben "Christine" eine meiner liebsten King-Adaptionen der 1980er - zu übertreffen, aber mit Jason Clarke und John Lithgow sind immerhin ein Paar fähige Darsteller dabei. Mal schauen was man daraus gemacht hat.


----------



## DaStash (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Krass, der Film gehörten zu den schlimmsten aus meiner Kindheit!


Dann musst du den jetzt noch einmal schauen. 

@remake
Mhhhh, ich weiß nicht, der Poltergeist remake war in jedem Fall ein Reinfall.

MfG


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhhh, ich weiß nicht, der Poltergeist remake war in jedem Fall ein Reinfall.


Aber sowas von. Das Original macht sogar heute noch sprachlos wenn man bedenkt wann der entstanden ist.

Aber sehr gute Remakes sind durchaus möglich, wenn auch selten.  Muschiettis "Es" hat mich vergangenes Jahr regelrecht weggeblasen. :-O


----------



## DaStash (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Ja war ganz unterhaltsam. Vor allem die Garagen-szene wurde genial umgesetzt mit dem Projektor. 

MfG


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja war ganz unterhaltsam. Vor allem die Garagen-szene wurde genial umgesetzt mit dem Projektor.
> 
> MfG


Jupp! Mit einem heftigen Schockmoment zum Schluss. Hui, was habe ich da gezuckt!


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Ich bin mal gespannt ob sie von "Shining" auch noch ein Remake machen. Aber das Original wird schwer zu toppen sein.
Es gibt wohl eine mehrteilige TV Version. Stephen King selber soll  mit dem Film von Kubrick  unzufrieden gewesen sein.  Aber ich finde den genial.


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Super, schon wieder ein Remake! Wir wäre es mal mit neuen Ideen? Ich sage es ja schon lange: die Kreativen in Hollywood haben ihre besten Tage hinter sich. Kann man nicht einfach mal die Finger von den ganzen Klassikern lassen? Man wird sie sowieso nie erreichen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso die Filmproduzenten meinen, sie könnten diese Filme heute besser machen. Die Klassiker sind gut so wie sie sind und brauchen keine Special Effects und solchen Kram. 
Aber naja, Hollywood verfilmt zur Zeit jede Grütze neu, z.B. soll auch Toll Schweigers Honig im Kopf neu verfilmt werden oder ist neu verfilmt worden. Das beweist, wie tief man gesunken ist. Hollywood ist ziemlich am Ende.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Super, schon wieder ein Remake! Wir wäre es mal mit neuen Ideen? Ich sage es ja schon lange: die Kreativen in Hollywood haben ihre besten Tage hinter sich. Kann man nicht einfach mal die Finger von den ganzen Klassikern lassen? Man wird sie sowieso nie erreichen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso die Filmproduzenten meinen, sie könnten diese Filme heute besser machen. Die Klassiker sind gut so wie sie sind und brauchen keine Special Effects und solchen Kram.


Erstens kann niemand das Rad neu erfinden und zweitens kann man das nicht pauschal sagen. Nicht jedes Remake ist per se schlecht. Und ich mag auch Neuinterpretationen wenn sie gut gemacht sind.




> Aber naja, Hollywood verfilmt zur Zeit jede Grütze neu, z.B. soll auch Toll Schweigers Honig im Kopf neu verfilmt werden oder ist neu verfilmt worden.


Der kommt noch mit guten Schauspielern in den Hauptrollen. Nick Nolte und Matt Dillon.... ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf das Remake.


----------



## BikeRider (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Wird schwierig werden, ans Original heran zu kommen.
Der Trailer ist mMn auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht so doll.


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*

Der Original Film hat mir eine schlaflose Nacht eingebracht, das hat kein Film sonst geschafft.Werde ich mir jedenfalls angucken.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Wird schwierig werden, ans Original heran zu kommen.


Das wird es nicht.


BikeRider schrieb:


> Der Trailer ist mMn auf jeden Fall schon mal nicht so doll.


Das ging mir auch durch den Kopf, warten wir es ab.


----------



## JunglistMovement (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob sie von "Shining" auch noch ein Remake machen. Aber das Original wird schwer zu toppen sein.
> Es gibt wohl eine mehrteilige TV Version. Stephen King selber soll  mit dem Film von Kubrick  unzufrieden gewesen sein.  Aber ich finde den genial.



Von nem Remake hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört, aber es wird das Sequel "Doctor Sleep" verfilmt mit Ewan McGregor als erwachsener Danny Torrance.

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich fand die Neuverfilmung von Es irgendwie... nicht cool. Hab mir mehr Psychohorror gewünscht, stattdessen gabs son vorhersehbares Jumpscare Fest. Die schauspielerische Leistung, gerade von den Kids, fand ich aber echt gut. Werd mir aber Teil 2 auf jedenfall angucken müssen.

Und der Trailer sieht gut aus, frag mich was es mit den Tiermaskenkids so auf sich hat, aber der alte Film war schon intensiv für mein jüngeres Ich.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (12. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber naja, Hollywood verfilmt zur Zeit jede Grütze neu, z.B. soll auch Toll Schweigers Honig im Kopf neu verfilmt werden oder ist neu verfilmt worden. Das beweist, wie tief man gesunken ist. Hollywood ist ziemlich am Ende.



Hollywood verfilmt ausländische Filme neu, weil die Amis keine ausländischen Filme schauen, jedenfalls nicht in der großen Masse. Vermutlich, weil dieser äusländische Kram immer irgendwas mit Nacktheit oder Kommunisten ist, oder beidem und dieser Schweinkram geht natürlich nicht.  Ein Film wie Keinohrhasen läuft dort in Autorenkinos, wenn überhaupt. 

Neu ist dieser Unsinn aber nicht. Irgendwann Anfang der 1990er ist mir das zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Da kam eine sehr erfolgreiche französische Sommerkommödie mit Gerard Depardieu ins Kino, die exakt, fast wortwörtlich identisch noch einmal in Hollywood verfilmt wurde, ebenfalls mit Gerard Depardieu in der Hauptrolle. Der Originalfilm spielte in Südfrankreich, die Zweitverfilmung in Kalifornien - das war der einzige Unterschied. Idiotisch, aber nicht neu, dass erfolgreiche Filme für den amerikanischen Markt neu verfilmt werden anstatt sie zu synchronisieren.



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Von nem Remake hab ich bisher noch  nichts gehört, aber es wird das Sequel "Doctor Sleep" verfilmt mit Ewan  McGregor als erwachsener Danny Torrance.


Ohhh, das Buch war dermaßen gut! Ob der Film da mitkommt? Einerseits ist das tatsächlich ein Sequel, andererseits sind zwischen den beiden Büchern zig Jahre vergangen (ich glaube, mehr als 25) und Steven King ist nicht gerade bekannt dafür, alte Ideen bis zum Erbrechen auszulutschen. Hat er in diesem Fall auch nicht. Meine Empfehlung: Shining - lesen! Doctor Sleep - lesen, lesen, lesen! Ich bin immer wieder fasziniert, welche unglaubliche Fantasie dieser Mann hat, dass er es schafft, alle ca. 1 bis 2 Jahre solche dicken Schinken rauszuhauen und die alle zwischen geht so und supergut variieren. Wobei supergut deutlich überwiegt. Finanziell nötig hätte er das schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr. Offenbar hat er einfach so viele Geschichten in sich, die raus müssen. Gut für uns. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Trailer des Remakes veröffentlicht*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Hollywood verfilmt ausländische Filme neu, weil die Amis keine ausländischen Filme schauen, jedenfalls nicht in der großen Masse. Vermutlich, weil dieser äusländische Kram immer irgendwas mit Nacktheit oder Kommunisten ist, oder beidem und dieser Schweinkram geht natürlich nicht.  Ein Film wie Keinohrhasen läuft dort in Autorenkinos, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Neu ist dieser Unsinn aber nicht. Irgendwann Anfang der 1990er ist mir das zum ersten Mal aufgefallen. Da kam eine sehr erfolgreiche französische Sommerkommödie mit Gerard Depardieu ins Kino, die exakt, fast wortwörtlich identisch noch einmal in Hollywood verfilmt wurde, ebenfalls mit Gerard Depardieu in der Hauptrolle. Der Originalfilm spielte in Südfrankreich, die Zweitverfilmung in Kalifornien - das war der einzige Unterschied. Idiotisch, aber nicht neu, dass erfolgreiche Filme für den amerikanischen Markt neu verfilmt werden anstatt sie zu synchronisieren.


"Himmel über Berlin" und "Stadt der Engel" ist auch so ein Beispiel.


----------

